# Connection Problems 1-24-05



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 24, 2005)

We are experiencing several different issues that are causing short term outages and database errors. The datacenter housing 2 of our 4 DNS servers has experienced intermitant router issues, and the datacenter housing the other 2 DNS servers as well as our site is dealing with a very agressive attack by the latest variant of the "Sanity" web worm.  These issues, plus a surge in net traffic caused by the newest worm is the cause of our connection issues today.

 The staffs at both datacenters are working as rapidly as possibly to resolve their respective issues. We hope to see a stable resolution within a few hours.

 We apologize for the inconvenience.

 - Bob


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 24, 2005)

Having trouble with Google too, is that the worm causing it to go slow.  At one point I gave up on that too this afternoon. TW


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 24, 2005)

Thank you for explaining the problem.  I was starting to wonder....

 - Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 24, 2005)

One of the issues we saw was a router problem that affected both Adelphia and Time Warners upstream provider.  It may have also effected 1 of the routes into Google.


----------



## Sam (Jan 24, 2005)

yep, now I feel dumb - I did not read this thread earlier and made a post about this...


----------



## Bester (Jan 25, 2005)

Bob's lying about the cause.
In reality, he forgot to feed the hamster that powers the server over the weekend, and, well, there was a march by the PETA folks to free him (the hamster, not Kaith), and, well, it got ugly.

1 pudgy sys-admin bravely holding off an army of pencil-necks single handed while scarfing a Biggie Fry with the other.  I was there. The carnage was horible to behold.
He got mustard on my pants.
He didn't share his frys.

The Horror!
The Horror!


























:rofl:

Seriously, hope it all gets cleared up fast. Keep up the hard work. It's appreciated!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 25, 2005)

Kaith.... feed your hamster will ya? geez


----------



## Sam (Jan 25, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Kaith.... feed your hamster will ya? geez


:rofl:


----------



## Lisa (Jan 25, 2005)

Bester said:
			
		

> Bob's lying about the cause.
> In reality, he forgot to feed the hamster that powers the server over the weekend, and, well, there was a march by the PETA folks to free him (the hamster, not Kaith), and, well, it got ugly.
> 
> 1 pudgy sys-admin bravely holding off an army of pencil-necks single handed while scarfing a Biggie Fry with the other. I was there. The carnage was horible to behold.
> ...


seriously have tears running down my face! LMAO!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 25, 2005)

"Squeeky" is fine, and back on the job, with an extra ration of pellets.

Your supporting membership fees at work.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2005)

Connection has been Very slow for me the last few days.. 

just received this message

Warning: file(): php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Temporary failure in name resolution in /global.php(394) : eval()'d code on line 33


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 27, 2005)

Shew! It's been real tough for me today. It seems as every other time I click on something I get the page can't be displayed thingy. Very annoying.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 27, 2005)

It is so..... SSSSSSSSSSLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWW!!!!

 actually driving me nuts... I click, operator times out or connection refused.  Usually have to click on a link more then once to finally get to where I want to go.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 27, 2005)

I just got in, and am checking into the problem.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't know what you did Bob, but it's working a lot better for me now.

Connection problems + my crappy compueter= me getting really pissed off and not logging on for awhile!  :uhyeah:


----------



## Lisa (Jan 28, 2005)

Its working really SMMMOOOOTTTHHHH now, Thanks Kaith!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 28, 2005)

I can't take the credit for this one.  I just put in a trouble ticket with the data center.   The internet equivilent of praying I guess. LOL!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 28, 2005)

Much betterer


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 29, 2005)

I agree.


----------



## Bester (Jan 29, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> "Squeeky" is fine, and back on the job, with an extra ration of pellets.
> 
> Your supporting membership fees at work.


 What he didn't say is that "Squeeky" ate too much, had a tummy ache and could barely walk.  That was why it was so slow there.

See the MT Server at work here: http://www.nolte-net.de/images/witze/hardware/hampster.jpg

We need to get "Squeeky" a friend.  I'll send my renewal in by the end of Feb.


----------

